# Do away from component?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

This weekend I am planning to install HDMI to my PJ. Right now my setup consist of 4 years ago which is S-Video and Component. 

So do you think since I am planning to go HDMI, should I remove the component and S-video cables and outlets from the ceiling and wall? I am hiring someone this time to come to my home and install the HDMI cable from an outside wall (snake it) from the attic. 

I been having some issues from a Playstation 3 (PS3), which my friend let me borrow and the component cable for some odd reason is not picking up by my PJ (HD70). I just confirm that the PS3 component cable does work on my 32” LCD Olivia TV set.
So I am thinking the component cable that is in my wall to my PJ is defective, but then again my little Phillips DVD player (is also HDMI ready) which is run by component is giving signal to my PJ and does put image to my screen, weird huh?

I did the reset on the PS3 and still a no go. :daydream:

So I am hoping that the HDMI is the remedy to get this PS3 to work w/ my PJ and just toss the S-video and Component cables out of here. Just plan to have a clean simple look.
What is your take?

I never experience ownership of HDMI. I always been happy using component, but this PS3 and component is really getting on my nerves. 

Thanks for your input or honest opinion.
:hail:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think HDMI is definitely the way to go, but if you have the room to leave the other cables, I would leave them there. You never know what you might need them for.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can verify if the component cable in your wall is defective or not by bypassing it and connect the PS3 to the projector directly with the component cable that came with the PS3.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> You can verify if the component cable in your wall is defective or not by bypassing it and connect the PS3 to the projector directly with the component cable that came with the PS3.


I was going to do that last night as a last alternative, but why would the PJ pickup the DVD player that is running component w/o any issues? Its just weird if you ask me.
Not sure if this means anything but I think when the DVD player is detected by the PJ, it says 60hz / component (I think it was 60hz) is this a good thing or could it be the cable is weak?

Oh- the component cable that's running from the PS3 is Monster Cable and this cable is hard as **** to put on and take off. I mean really hard (tight pushing in and pulling off), like I'm about to ripping something out.:hush:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

My thinking is that if it works with the DVD player and not with the PS3, then it's a conflict with the output resolution. This would be verified if you connect the PS3 directly to the projector with the PS3 component cable and it still doesn't work. Make sense?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> My thinking is that if it works with the DVD player and not with the PS3, then it's a conflict with the output resolution. This would be verified if you connect the PS3 directly to the projector with the PS3 component cable and it still doesn't work. Make sense?



So if the PS3 (component) direct to the PJ works, then more then likely the actual component cables running in the attic to the wall is possibly bad or just not strong enough signal to PS3 component?

Either way- so weird. My Xbox360 had no issues like this (reguarding same way hooking up):wits-end:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> So if the PS3 (component) direct to the PJ works, then more then likely the actual component cables running in the attic to the wall is possibly bad or just not strong enough signal to PS3 component?
> 
> Either way- so weird. My Xbox360 had no issues like this (reguarding same way hooking up):wits-end:


Correct. If the PS3 works, then the problem is the component cable in the wall. If it doesn't work, then it's an issue between the PS3 and the projector. Process of elimination. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Correct. If the PS3 works, then the problem is the component cable in the wall. If it doesn't work, then it's an issue between the PS3 and the projector. Process of elimination. Let us know how it turns out.


Maybe a Micky Mouse is up in the attic nibbling my cable  

Ok, I'll let you know what happens when i try this alternative.

:reading:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Correct. If the PS3 works, then the problem is the component cable in the wall. If it doesn't work, then it's an issue between the PS3 and the projector. Process of elimination. Let us know how it turns out.



Well............. I ran the PS3 component cable directly to the HD70 and this is what I get:

:hissyfit:




























:thumbsdown:

What now?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ok - I ran the PS3 composite (not component) direct to the HD70 and it works.

Wondering even though the PS3 works w/ my 32" LCD over component, that maybe the cable is BAD. Its just odd that the component cable over my Phillips dvd player work w/ the PJ, but not the monster cable for the PS3. humm


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

So the PS3 works with the 32" LCD over the Monster component cable, but not with the projector. Obviously the Monster cable is good since it works with the TV. Is there a menu in the projector where you can select different input resolutions?


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> So the PS3 works with the 32" LCD over the Monster component cable, but not with the projector. Obviously the Monster cable is good since it works with the TV. Is there a menu in the projector where you can select different input resolutions?


No - there is no menu selection to change diff input selection.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The PS3 component cable is good, it works with the TV. The component input to the projector works with the DVD player. How about the PS3, does it have a menu for different output resolutions? I'm running out of ideas here.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> The PS3 component cable is good, it works with the TV. The component input to the projector works with the DVD player. How about the PS3, does it have a menu for different output resolutions? I'm running out of ideas here.


Well if the S-video and composite is now detecting to the PS3 which I am sure is 480i that should be default setting. I too am out of ideas. I think I will go to Walmart now and pickup a PS3 component cable. Maybe the HD70 is picky about the cables it accepts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Well if the S-video and composite is now detecting to the PS3 which I am sure is 480i that should be default setting. I too am out of ideas. I think I will go to Walmart now and pickup a PS3 component cable. Maybe the HD70 is picky about the cables it accepts?


Why buy another cable. You know this one works with the TV. Have you tried resetting the projector? Hold the power button down until it beeps. This will reset the settings.You can also reset the PS3 by holding the power button down until it beeps twice. Give that a try.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

---------Finally solved!---------------

I went to Wal-Fart and picked up one of those Pelican Brand 4 in one (component / composite) cables that can be used for PS2, PS3 & Xbox360.

And confirm that this cable worked. HD70 did detect the PS3. Monster Cable for some odd reason is broken or the PS3 did not like it.

Anyways... woohoo!!

Below in BLUE is the cable I tried to use (monster cable) and the black one is the one from wal-mart










Well thanks for your help. You have been very helpful.

But it is very weird that the monster cable did work on the 32" LCD tv but not on my PJ .lol


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Why buy another cable. You know this one works with the TV. Have you tried resetting the projector? Hold the power button down until it beeps. This will reset the settings.You can also reset the PS3 by holding the power button down until it beeps twice. Give that a try.


Oh , I did this PS3 reset plenty of times. Never did detect that cable  

I guess Monster was a bad cable, but my Olivia 32" was not choosY. lol :dontknow:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It is strange the monster cable worked with the TV but not the projector. Glad you got it resolved. Enjoy your big screen!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> It is strange the monster cable worked with the TV but not the projector. Glad you got it resolved. Enjoy your big screen!


No kidding.


----------

